# Springbuck shot in Cape Town



## Arrie (May 4, 2017)

Springbuck shot from hide. Arrow - 20 meter pass though. Buck ran about 60 yards and collapsed.
25 yards.
Bowtech Destroyer 350
Easton Excel arrows. 480 grains.
Rage 125g broad head.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats ! ..... no pictures ?
Glen


----------

